# A3 to the US??



## metatron723 (Oct 2, 2002)

Is the A3 ever coming to the states?? I need an AWD and want an A3 over an A4. Does anyone have any info?


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: A3 to the US?? (metatron723)*

Officially, it's still being reviewed by Audi for export.
We will probably get the 5-door A3 next year though, maybe.
The S3 and the 2-door A3 are not planned to be shipped over here yet though.
The good news ids that if Audi and VW keep thier competition up, Audi may release the 2-door A3 to compete with the Mk5 Golf.
The final verdict is still up in the air at the moment.

On a side note, if the Evo VII, and WRX Sti keep doing well, and Ford brings over the 4wd Focus, there may be a better chance of seeing the Quattro A3.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: A3 to the US?? (feuerdog)*

Yeah no kidding. I mean seriously the damn Phaeton is coming over to compete against the A8, S-Class, LS4whatver, and the 7-Series. Why not bring the A3 over? The car would cost more than the GTI anyways. Come on Audi!


----------

